# Gesperrte Benutzerordner öffnen, wenn XP nicht mehr startet



## metno (16. September 2005)

Ich habe das Problem, dass bei mir Windows nicht mehr aufstartet und ich den Ordner meines kennwortgeschützten Benutzerkonto öffnen möchte um die Dateien zu sichern. Gibt es ein Tool dafür, damit ich das Beutzerpasswort eingeben kann und danach Zugriff auf den Ordner habe?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2005)

Wenn Windows nicht mehr startet läßt sich über die Notfallkonsole noch einiges Retten. Das geht mit den meisten Windows XP Installations-CDs (einige OEM-Versionen sind abgespeckt und haben diesen Menüpunkt nicht mehr).


----------



## gorim (17. September 2005)

Du brauchst kein Tool, das kann XP auch. Egal, ob Du die Platte in einen anderen Rechner einbaust, oder ein XP parallel installierst. Die Vorgehensweise ist immer diesselbe: Du meldest dich mit Administrator an, übernimmst den Besitz des Ordners und gibst Dir selber Leserechte.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## metno (17. September 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Windows nicht mehr startet läßt sich über die Notfallkonsole noch einiges Retten. Das geht mit den meisten Windows XP Installations-CDs (einige OEM-Versionen sind abgespeckt und haben diesen Menüpunkt nicht mehr).


 
 Ich habe leider eine OEM Version.



			
				gorim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du brauchst kein Tool, das kann XP auch. Egal, ob Du die Platte in einen anderen Rechner einbaust, oder ein XP parallel installierst. Die Vorgehensweise ist immer diesselbe: Du meldest dich mit Administrator an, übernimmst den Besitz des Ordners und gibst Dir selber Leserechte.


 
 Diese Lösung habe ich später auch im Interne gefunden und es hat geklappt. Trotz dem, vielen Dank!


----------

